# Looking to buggy whip a muskie in the spring



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had enough. I have to try to target muskies on the fly. I started tying some big patterns and have the gear to go after them. Last summer I bought a 10wt for a saltwater trip and think it should work well with the flies I have been cranking out. It's tricky making a big profile fly that can still be cast without the old "chuck and duck" technique. Here's my first few muskie patterns.

Smaller 3/0 flies



















6/0 Slippery Pete's




























And this is the biggest so far. 12" overall length, mostly made of synthetic yak and flash. 6/0 Gama SL12 main hook with a wire dropper and 6/0 Gama short shank finesse hook as a stinger.










Hard to get it all in the pic 










If anyone has any sage words of advice, I am all ears.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would say why wait till spring, winter is a great time to take muskie on the fly. as for the flies, I would keep the bulk up on the heads and maybe add more in the body, but I would thin the amount in the back half quit a bit. too much in the back and the fly wont walk the dog and will just pulse. and you are in need of some pink and some olive/white. also, I would remove the stinger hook of the one fly, even with extremely large flies fish tend to inhale the whole thing because they have no weight, stingers usually end up killing fish in the gill plates. and finally the large deciever style is usually the way to go in the cold season, just add a long tail of synthetic. if they are tied right that way 10-12in flies should throw on 8wts, if they have too much tail they suck on a 12.


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

How much do these weigh? I cast a lot of 1/8 oz lures on my ultralight and will be hunting for muskies with it this year. Any recommendations?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

good luck. There is no way I would attempt on on a fly, they are hard enough to catch as it is. 

Your right waiting till spring, they are more easily pinpointed during spawn.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are really cool looking! Certain to catch 'em....Good Luck!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

those sure look nice!!!! good luck...are you planning on sight fishing them or blind casting? I may have to try and tie a few for the spring time when I see them in the shallows


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Those look great , I am sure you are going to catch a few musky on them in the spring . Good luck , and keep us informed this spring !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Not really planning on sight fishing. There's several streams I want to try to hit for them, some I might be able to wade and some I may need a boat. A buddy of mine who has done some fish survey work gave me some info on where I can find a few fish that hopefully I can get a fly in front of where there's minimal pressure. I think my chances are fair.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Those look good. I just started fly fishing for them this year I have had a couple swings and misses but none landed so far. I wouldn't wait until spring though if you have some spots I would try them now. Those look alot better than the ones I tied so you should definitely get some action on them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> Those look good. I just started fly fishing for them this year I have had a couple swings and misses but none landed so far. I wouldn't wait until spring though if you have some spots I would try them now. Those look alot better than the ones I tied so you should definitely get some action on them.


The last several days of rain pretty much ruined that idea for the next few weeks, I'd say. I'm still planning on driving out and doing some road recon this weekend, but everything near me is blown out right now. Seems like the first rains we have had since last spring.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice work indeed. I'm always impressed at the work OGF members produce.

I'd like to see how one of those in a silversides or menhaden pattern for saltwater fly fishing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This muskie thing has already become an ordeal. I was out to scout a stream on Saturday morning and my ABS warning light lit up on my dash. I had seen part of the stream, but not the real section I wanted to look at. I cut the trip short and headed back...but didn't make it the whole way back. At least not without a tow. I had a wheel bearing go bad, darn near took me off the road about 20 miles from home. Had to call a tow. Not a great day. 

With the wheel bearing and a new front driver side axle, plus tow, it's going to cost me a pretty penny. Lots of pretty pennies.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful creations. I'm far too uncoordinated to fly fish, especially for the muskie. 

Can't wait to see their success in 2013. I bet you catch more than a few with those beauties.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Be sure to let us know how you make out .


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Two more. This one I wasn't super pleased with the profile but I loved the color blend the way it came together.



















And this one I got a better profile and length on. It's more of a chartreuse/white blend with some pink and red thrown in and a darker green "head."


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Those look awesome also. You should do a blue and white and a purple and white. I don't know about your area but the musky around me in the creeks seem to really react to those colors.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> Those look awesome also. You should do a blue and white and a purple and white. I don't know about your area but the musky around me in the creeks seem to really react to those colors.


Those colors are on my list.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You should be proud of those. If you're in northeastern Ohio I can put you on a few spots that I know hold shallow muskies.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

The Firetiger looking one in your last picture post, top lure, is my pick for top producer of 2013.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Burks said:


> The Firetiger looking one in your last picture post, top lure, is my pick for top producer of 2013.


ALl I hope is that *one* of them produces...something...anything.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Tried something a little different last night with this one:


----------

